
Watch IBM’s Watson AI defeat puny humans in Jeopardy (video) - zoowar
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/13/ibm-watson-ai-defeats-humans/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29
======
zoowar
But can it screw in a light bulb?

